# HS33 Tuning



## Moppel_kopp (2. August 2005)

Also Hier auf biketrial.ch gibts ein ein HS33 Tuning 
Ich will wissen wie das unten mit den Bremskolben geht, da steht nur man benötigt nen 4mm imbus und weiter ? ich hatte mich sehr erfreut als ich das las weil mein einer bremsklotz schleift!
mfg. Fabian


----------



## isah (2. August 2005)

ich verstehs jetzt nicht so ganz. 

Normalerweise rote rädchen bis zum anschlag zurück drehen, bremse neu ausrichten (schellen lockern / ab ) also bremsbeläge parallel zur felge, schellen fest machen und dann sollte es gehen. wenn die bremsbeläge sich abgenutzt haben einfach ein bisschen an der roten schraube drehen und dann geht das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (3. August 2005)

ja klar, ich glaube gerade das ich das auch falsch verstanden habe  , aner dann frage ich mal so, kann man die brakepads so einstellen das sie unterschiedlich ausgefahren sind durch irgendeinen trick ?

mfg. Fabian


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (3. August 2005)

Das beste HS33 tuning ist immer noch der RB Hebel!!


----------



## mtb-trialer. (3. August 2005)

+ viz carbon booster....


----------



## hopmonkey (3. August 2005)

wenn die bremshebel durchs drehen an der roten schraube schon etwas
 ausgefahren sind, ohne das man am hebel zieht, so kann es sein, das beim
 zurückfahren der kolben beim loslassen das öl auf einer seite zuerst/schneller
 zurückfließt, und somit der andere kolben nicht mehr reinfährt. 
daher sollte sie sozusagen immer "am anschlag" sein, damit auf beiden seiten
 - durch das geschlossene system - nur soviel öl wie nötig zurückfließen
 kann und die kolben somit beide in die anfangsposition "gezwungen" werden.
darum gehts m.a..

man kann das auch durch selbstgebastelte unterlegscheiben machen, 
ohne die bremse andauernd ranschieben zu müssen. geht aber nicht so gut,
 wenn die clips am pad ausgeleiert sind, dann springense manchmal raus beim zurückfahrn

Da man bei den neuen tollen hebeln aus bad urach auch nie so ganz weiß
 wie tief die gewindestange in der stellschraube ist, kann die (plastik) leicht
 mal kaputtgehen wenns zuwenig überlappung gibt.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (3. August 2005)

hopmonkey schrieb:
			
		

> , das beim
> zurückfahren der kolben beim loslassen das *öl* auf einer seite zuerst/schneller
> zurückfließt,
> 
> ...



Welches ÖL?!?! Dachte in den Leitungen ist Wasser?!?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (3. August 2005)

Also sollte man die bremsklötze am besten immer ganz zurückfahren lassen, oder ? aber dann lässt sich der heben doch viel zu nah ran an den lenker ziehen oder ?
denn mein problem ist das mein einer bremsklotz näher an der einen felge ist als an der anderen trotz das sie in der ausgansstellung sind !

mfg. Fabian


----------



## Fabi (3. August 2005)

Robi_C._DoubleP und mtb-trialer. schrieb:
			
		

> Das beste HS33 tuning ist immer noch der RB Hebel!! + viz carbon booster....


Falsch. Das beste HS33-Tuning ist ne V-Brake.


----------



## Levelboss (3. August 2005)

> Also sollte man die bremsklötze am besten immer ganz zurückfahren lassen, oder ? aber dann lässt sich der heben doch viel zu nah ran an den lenker ziehen oder ?
> denn mein problem ist das mein einer bremsklotz näher an der einen felge ist als an der anderen trotz das sie in der ausgansstellung sind !


Dann musst Du mal die Bremszylinder selbst justieren, sodass der Abstand Felge-Belag im ganz zurückgefahrenen Zustand auf beiden Seiten gleich groß ist.
Je nachdem, wie nah die Beläge an der Felge sind, kann man festlegen, wo der Druckpunkt ist.
Wenn Du das rote Rädchen am Hebel zur Druckpunkteinstellung benutzt, kann es sein, dass sich nur ein Belag bewegt.

Aber wie Fabi schon gesagt hat, ist das Beste immer noch eine V-Brake!


----------



## Rome (3. August 2005)

Zum Thema Tuning:
Wie ist das mit WD40 statt Wasser/Öl?
Hab gehört es sei viskoser als Wasser und schmiert dabei das System von innen wie Öl.
Wie sind eurer Erfahrungen damit bzw mit vergleichbarem?

Thanx Rome


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (3. August 2005)

bei meiner vr bremse wandert der druckpunkt schon ne weile, ich entlüfte die heute mal und mach wd40 rein, ich berichte dann obs sich besser anfühlt. ich hoffe nur meine bremse überlebt das...


----------



## Rome (3. August 2005)

Jo das wär cool, ich werd mir die nächsten Tage auch mal ne Spritze etc besorgen.
Auf der Dose steht nur dass es schmiert und schützt, nix von Vorsicht bei gummidichtungen, Also schlechter als Wasser kanns net sein


----------



## Benzman22 (3. August 2005)

Du kannst die bremse sehr gut mit wd 40 fahren, nur musst du drauf achten das sie nicht undicht wird. bei uns war das so: neuere modelle ab bj. 2000 welche den kolben im gussteil integriert haben, werden häufig undicht nach einer weile. meine alte 98 magura welche noch einen eingebressten 14mm kolben im gussteil hat wurde nie undicht. mag vielleicht an engeren toleranzen des kolbens liegen oder weil die dichtung schon besser eingefahren ist. k.a.

vom bremsgefühl ist fährt sich wd 40 ähnlich wie wasser nur das es den kolben besser schmiert.


----------



## matthias,wandel (3. August 2005)

Rome schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gehört es sei viskoser als Wasser und schmiert dabei das System



was heißt bei dir viskoser?


----------



## Benzman22 (3. August 2005)

Hochviskos (hoher Kennwert) heißt "dickflüssig" (Honig), niedrigviskos
heißt "dünnflüssig" (Wasser = Kennwert 1).


----------



## matthias,wandel (3. August 2005)

Benzman22 schrieb:
			
		

> Hochviskos (hoher Kennwert) heißt "dickflüssig" (Honig), niedrigviskos
> heißt "dünnflüssig" (Wasser = Kennwert 1).



mensch benzmann, das hab ich selbst auch schon gewusst. nur wollte ich darauf hinaus, das mir das rome mal erklären sollte. rome wollte glaub ich sagen das wd40 niedriger viskos als wasser ist. achso, übrigens kann man das mit der viskosität nie so genau sagen, da dies vom faktor temperatur abhängig ist. bei 25°C rt hat di-wasser eine visko von 1,0008 mPa*s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (3. August 2005)

also ich hab jetzt wd40 drin, ich bilde mir zwar ein das es "anders" ist, allerdings hatte ich davor anscheinend auch ne weile ein bisschen luft in der leitung, also kA ob das jetzt am neu entlüften oder dem wd40 liegt.


----------



## ecols (3. August 2005)

wahrscheinlich viskosiert dir das WD40 einfach zwischen den Dichtungen durch..
ich versteh nicht warum man nicht magura blood benutzt.. funktioniert einwandfrei?!?   
vielleicht solltet ihr leiber mal eure bremsen entlüften lernen..


----------



## Moppel_kopp (3. August 2005)

wie justiere ich denn die bremskolben ohne das rädchen ?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (3. August 2005)

lol
Wie kann man trial fahren aber nicht schlau genug sein selbst drauf zu kommen wie man ne Bremse einstellt?


----------



## Benzman22 (3. August 2005)

dat frag ich mich manchmal auch, jeder der diesen sport betreibt sollte doch zumindest fähig sein einen inbus von einem hammer zu unterscheiden


----------



## Moppel_kopp (3. August 2005)

ich weiss , man kann den bremskolben verschieben, aber ich habe den schon so verschoben dass es eigentlich perfekt sitzen müsste, tut es aber net, (ich poste mal morgen bilder)


----------



## trialsrider (4. August 2005)

Ich finds okay wenn man Neuling ist und es nicht weiss!
Besser Fragen als nie mal den Mund auf machen und net lernen!
Ich konnte es früher auch net! Also haltet euch zurück!

Bin mir aber sicher das sies net böse meinen Moppel Kopp!
Sind ja trialer! Also net so ernst nehmen!   
Ich finds gut das du fragen stellst!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (4. August 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Besser Fragen als nie mal den Mund auf machen und net lernen!
> Ich konnte es früher auch net! Also haltet euch zurück!
> )



Was kann man am "aufdrehen und wieder schliesen von Schrauben" nicht können?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (4. August 2005)

Also, ich habe die bremskolben schon so in ne stellung gemacht das sie theorethisch perfekt sitzen müssen, doch leider müsste der eine kolben noch mehr zur felge hin ! Bild1 
Bild2


----------



## Scrat (4. August 2005)

Der rechte Kolben nehme ich an?

Also, Druckpunktverstellung (oder wie auch immer das Ding mit dem roten Rädchen jetzt heißt) ganz raus (also so, daß die Beläge ganz "eingefahren" sind).

Um den Kolben rum ist 'n Plastikring. Den kannst Du eine Rille nach außen versetzen, dann kommt der Kolben näher zur Felge.

Eventuell hilft das schon weiter?

Die Kolben so positionieren, daß sie 100% gleichzeitig packen, funktioniert eh und jeh nicht.

Servus, Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (4. August 2005)

Also die Bremskolben habe ich schon so eingestellt das eigentlich passen müsste, tut es aber net, wahrscheinlich liegt es an meinem rahmen,da er eigentlich nicht für die hs33 nicht gedacht ist und ich zur zeit noch mit dem evo2 bügel fahre(also bleibt mir im endeffekt nur übrig das ich mir nen neuen rahmen holen muss mit 4-punkt aufnhame  )


----------



## Scrat (4. August 2005)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:
			
		

> (also bleibt mir im endeffekt nur übrig das ich mir nen neuen rahmen holen muss mit 4-punkt aufnhame  )



Da dran liegt's mit Sicherheit nicht...

Ist Dein Hinterrad überhaupt gerade drin?

Servus, Thomas


----------



## Cryo-Cube (4. August 2005)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:
			
		

> Also die Bremskolben habe ich schon so eingestellt das eigentlich passen müsste, tut es aber net, wahrscheinlich liegt es an meinem rahmen,da er eigentlich nicht für die hs33 nicht gedacht ist und ich zur zeit noch mit dem evo2 bügel fahre(also bleibt mir im endeffekt nur übrig das ich mir nen neuen rahmen holen muss mit 4-punkt aufnhame  )




1. Hau mal die billig Beläge in die tonne und hol dir gescheite
2. flex mal richtig an, dieses rillen crap zeug nützt nicht annähernd so viel wie flexen.
3.du kannst dir ne Vbrake für 20 oder so holen falls du keine lust hast mit den Evo Zeugs dich rum zu schlagen.
4. oder du machst das was Scrat gesagt hat. Die beläge sollten beide am ende den gleichen abstand zur Felge haben.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (4. August 2005)

außerdem gibts eh nen viel geileren Rahmen von monty für nur 178  (221 pro)
frag tobe daddy, der rahmen is fresh, vorallem für den preis.
also warum nicht nene neuen frame holen.....


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (4. August 2005)

@ moppel kopp

les dir die anleitung für den anbau ner hs33 nochmal GENAU durch, danach dürfte einiges klarer sein. die beläge auf den pics sind neu so wie's aussieht. wenn ja, dann haste die bremse leider völlig falsch verbaut.

punkt 1: tpa bis zum anschlag zurück drehen (beläge ganz zurück gefahren) 
punkt 2: bremszylinder so ausrichten, dass beide bremsbeläge zur felge nen abstand von ca. 2mm haben.
punkt 3: zur ausrichtung der beläge zur felge hin _NICHT_ den tpa benutzen. der is _NUR_ dazu da den belagsverschleiss auszugleichen.

mit ner so verbauten hs33 hat man eigentlich nie ärger. belagsverschleiss nachstellen, beläge verbraucht, tpa zurückdrehen, beläge wechseln, fertig. mehr muss man nicht machen.

im zweifelsfall solltest du vielleicht auch nochmal das hr nachzentrieren damits passt.

und jetz: ab an die arbeit!


----------



## Scrat (4. August 2005)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> im zweifelsfall solltest du vielleicht auch nochmal das hr nachzentrieren damits passt.



Ich denk', nachzentrieren ist nicht mal notwendig, erstmal schauen, daß das HR gerade im Rahmen drin ist.

Wenn der Abstand rechts viel größer ist als links, dann kann das auch daran liegen, daß durch den Kettenzug das HR langsam schief rutscht - in dem Fall: Kettenspanner verbauen - Schrauben mehr anknallen nutzt nix. Ich vermute, daß an der Kiste nämlich keine Kettenspanner verbaut sind, war an meinem X-Alp auch nicht so.

Servus, Thomas


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (4. August 2005)

ich sag ja: im zweifelsfall ;-)

und das mit den kettenspannern is wirklich nen juter tip. ohne die dinger würd ich rein garnich klarkommen!


----------



## trialmissmarple (4. August 2005)

kauft euch hinten  ne feine V-Brake und vorne die mechanische Scheibe von Avid und dann mit Noconzügen    
und ihr woillt nie wieder ne Magura.


----------



## Fabi (4. August 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> 2. flex mal richtig an, dieses rillen crap zeug nützt nicht annähernd so viel wie flexen.


Vorsicht. Richtiges Hardcore Rillen-X-en (mit Messer) zwingt anflexen locker in die Knie. Hat hier in der Gegend bei den Locals das Flexen völlig abgelöst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (4. August 2005)

Fabi schrieb:
			
		

> Vorsicht. Richtiges Hardcore Rillen-X-en (mit Messer) zwingt anflexen locker in die Knie. Hat hier in der Gegend bei den Locals das Flexen völlig abgelöst.


Bilder?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (4. August 2005)

Also, es ist nicht das Hinterrad sondern das Vorderad
hinten habe ich bessere bremsbeläge und zwar die zoo pads mit angeflexter felge!
Vorne hatte ich noch keine kohle für die neuen pads und wenn ich die neuen hole, dann flexe ich die natürlich auch an !

@ max
Ich will mir den rahmen auch holen, (ich bin ja schon am spaaaren  )

mfg. fabian

edit:
Hat der X-Hydra/221Pro Rahmen die selbe Geo wie der X-Alp ?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (5. August 2005)

Fabi schrieb:
			
		

> Vorsicht. Richtiges Hardcore Rillen-X-en (mit Messer) zwingt anflexen locker in die Knie. Hat hier in der Gegend bei den Locals das Flexen völlig abgelöst.



hab ich selber mal gemach (dicke Rillen mit nem Dremel) und hat mich nicht überzeugt. Vielleicht macht ihr es anders aber das Bild von Moppel_kopp sieht nicht sehr überzeugend aus. Wenn das besser gehen soll als flexen heiss ich John Bon Jovi




			
				Moppel_kopp schrieb:
			
		

> Also, es ist nicht das Hinterrad sondern das Vorderad
> hinten habe ich bessere bremsbeläge und zwar die zoo pads mit angeflexter felge!
> Vorne hatte ich noch keine kohle für die neuen pads und wenn ich die neuen hole, dann flexe ich die natürlich auch an !


Aso ok, dachte wäre die hintere.


----------



## Cordon (5. August 2005)

warum hast du den die nägel im mantel ?


----------



## trialsrider (5. August 2005)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Bilder?



ist hier vlt ironie im Spiel, Levelboss mein Freund? 
Ich glaube net das der im Ernst meint das diss so viel bringt.
Aber beim Fabi weiß man nie...


----------



## Moppel_kopp (5. August 2005)

Also, das ansägen ist besser als garnichts, aber anflexen ist noch am besten(und zoo pads  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobe-Daddy (5. August 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> außerdem gibts eh nen viel geileren Rahmen von monty für nur 178  (221 pro)
> frag tobe daddy, der rahmen is fresh, vorallem für den preis.
> also warum nicht nene neuen frame holen.....



Jep also für 180euro absolut unschlagbar. Was mich bisschen anpisst, dass er im Tretlagerbereich etwas weich wird langsam, aber es ist momentan auf jeden Fall noch nicht störend.


----------



## Fabi (5. August 2005)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Bilder?


Das hier ist nur die einfache Variante. Bringt soviel wie eine mäßige Flexung. Den Rest erledigen CoustPads. Die Hardcore X gibts (hoffentlich) morgen.
Das sind hier übrigens die Benito-PinkyRing-Vorhaut-Rimz.


----------



## Fabi (6. August 2005)

Jetzt die Hardcore-Variante.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (6. August 2005)

neenee, diese ost-methoden find ich lächerlich.
außerdem is mir der fabi eh etwas unheimlich.
ich bleib beim flexen. 
das mit dem rillen zeug hat bei mir nix gebracht.
Max


----------



## MSC-Trialer (6. August 2005)

Eh alter ich komm auch aus dem Osten aber bitte vergleich mich nicht mit nem Spinner der mit ner Reißnadel komische Kreuze in seine Felgen macht. Im Osten wird geflext bis die Felge durch ist klaro.....


----------



## Fabi (6. August 2005)

Es kommt nicht auf die Rillen an. Die sind nur Dekor. Die Bremswirkung verursacht etwas anderes.



			
				TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> außerdem is mir der fabi eh etwas unheimlich.


Der Schein trügt.


----------



## ecols (7. August 2005)

@fabi: du idiot..   
lass bloß die wachsmalkreide stecken..


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (8. August 2005)

nana, jetz aba mal keine beleidigungen. ein simples "ich habs ausprobiert, bei mir hats nichts gebracht, ich flexe lieber" häts auch getan...


----------

